# 2nd Annual NOVA IAP Picnic



## Draken (Feb 22, 2008)

Greetings all!  It's that time of year again, time to start thinking about Spring, warmer weather, and the 2nd annual NOVA (Northern Virginia) IAP Picnic.  This year the picnic will be held on May 17th, 2008, so mark your calendars.  Plans will be similar to last year and the picnic will start at 11 AM.

--I'll provide brauts and hamburgers
--Everyone will need to bring a dish to share or supplies
--Let me know what you plan to bring so we don't get duplicates
--Significant others are welcome
--Children are welcome as long as there is someone to watch them while the penturners talk shop
--Activities for young children (around 4 years of age) will be provided, older children may need to bring their own entertainment to prevent boredom
--This will be an alcohol free gathering, except for the beer used in the cooking of the brauts

We have two new canopies to help provide shade or rain cover.  Any and all penturners are welcome, you don't need to live in the Norther Virginia area to attend, just be willing to make the drive.  Let me know if you are interested in attending, it will be held in Stafford, Virginia.

Last year we had a PR casting demo, and a green bowl roughing out hands on.  If any attendees have any suggestions for demos this year, let me know.

I look forward to seeing some old friends, and making some new ones.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 22, 2008)

That sounds great, James!  Son_of_Proud_Poppa will have a little league game that day, but I expect he'll be willing to fake an injury so that he can attend.  (If he's not willing to fake the injury, I'll give him a real one.) 

If anybody's willing to oblige, I'd love to see one of those modified Harbor Freight vacuum/pressure setups.  Being mechanically disinclined, I can't follow the tutorial and the lingo used therein.  I need to see an actual unit with someone there to give a hands-on explanation.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> If anybody's willing to oblige, I'd love to see one of those modified Harbor Freight vacuum/pressure setups.  Being mechanically disinclined, I can't follow the tutorial and the lingo used therein.  I need to see an actual unit with someone there to give a hands-on explanation.



If that can be arranged, people could get their supplies ahead of time and we could have a build-fest!  I too have mechanical/following directions issues and would love to build one, but fear explosions!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Jon, that's a great idea! If we can find the right person to lead us in the build-fest, and he/she provides me with a complete parts list, I'll be happy to take orders and go to Harbor Freight (and wherever else I need to go) to get all the parts and supplies and we can build and test our contraptions under the watchful eye of an expert.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 22, 2008)

James, 
Sounds like loads of fun.. my wife's best friend for grade school lives in Annapolis.. if I could pull it off, we could cover both visits... too bad it's 9 hours drive to Stafford and another 1 1/2 to Annapolis..


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 22, 2008)

odds are pretty good HF will have the pot on sale sometime before then...might even make it worth the gas to Stafford


----------



## jthompson1995 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll be there, family in tow.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll bring my PP along for folks to look at.


----------



## Draken (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad to hear some folks will be able to make it.  I also have a PP setup, pressure only, and minimal fittings (my safety valve broke so it was removed).  I use a combination of the pressure gauge on the PP and on the compressor to double check how much pressure I'm using.

If you have an idea of what you'd like to bring, please send me a PM so I can start composing a list.  I have already heard from two, one bringing a dessert, one bringing ribs.

Hopefully someone at the picnic will be proficient with the three wheel buffing system, I can't seem to get the hang of that yet.  I end up with more scratches than I'm starting with. [B)]


----------



## Draken (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> James,
> Sounds like loads of fun.. my wife's best friend for grade school lives in Annapolis.. if I could pull it off, we could cover both visits... too bad it's 9 hours drive to Stafford and another 1 1/2 to Annapolis..



What's nine hours between pen turners? [}]  If you can swing it, you're more than welcome to join us!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 22, 2008)

James,
I mentioned the gathering to my wife, she sent an email to her friend.. I think she's planning on us coming... also thought since we're that close, may drop through Hopewell and visit the old family homestead... my mother's family owned the Appomadox manor house where Grant made his headquarters in 1864 when he took Lee's surrender.. now I can get 3 birds with one stone..


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Hopefully someone at the picnic will be proficient with the three wheel buffing system, I can't seem to get the hang of that yet.  I end up with more scratches than I'm starting with. [B)]



Is it a true Beall?  I get scratchless finishes on my PRs with my Beall.  Regardless, I should be able to give it a good go.  I will throw in a few ready-to-buff blanks too.

I have been kicking around the idea of doing a label casing show and tell demo.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> I have been kicking around the idea of doing a label casing show and tell demo.



Scott -

What is "label casing"?


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant label casting.
-Andrew (Who desperately thinks we need to use the spell checker button)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will just have to show up and see, won't you?


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> 
> You will just have to show up and see, won't you?



I was going to be there just for the brauts.  Now, I've got two reasons to show up.  Oh yeah, I also want to see James' new lathe.  And, then there's the vacuum/pressure pot assembly-fest, if we can get that going.  Plus, I hear Ed Brown is going is to send one free pen per attendee.  Of course, there will be the usual seven-night cruise for a family of four door prize.  I guess I'd be a fool not to come (not that there's anything wrong with being a fool - DAMHIKT).


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 23, 2008)

I plan on attending and will bring nibs and other accessories.  I will also be glad to demo a few areas of fountain pen adjusting.  Count on me for chips and dip (since I can't assume that I'll have a companion or that she will prepare something.) [8D]


----------



## Draken (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> 
> Is it a true Beall?  I get scratchless finishes on my PRs with my Beall.  Regardless, I should be able to give it a good go.  I will throw in a few ready-to-buff blanks too.



It is the version sold by PSI.  Seemed to be about the same as the Beall, but fit my budget better.  I've only tried two things with it so far, so I don't expect instant success.  But I don't know what to change  to improve my results.  More compound or less?  Faster speed or slower?  More pressure or less?  Looking forward to your insight, and the label casting demo would be cool as well.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 28, 2008)

James,
We need to keep this up front so we can see it... trying to induce as many as possible to show up for your Brats and Burgers..  

If the price of gasoline doesn't reach the $4 mark as predicted, looks like we're going to try to make it.


----------



## Draken (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> James,
> We need to keep this up front so we can see it... trying to induce as many as possible to show up for your Brats and Burgers..
> ...



Hope you are able to make it, we had a great time last year, and always great to meet new folks from the IAP, and catch up with the ones I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess I'm going to have to tell the boys from Ohio that I won't be there until Saturday night... 
I can't miss this one!!


----------



## Draken (Feb 28, 2008)

That's the spirit, Michael!   Glad to see you'll be able to make it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe y'all can get Jarhead down there to personaly test all of the PP's after they are built?? [}]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a non-copyrighted graphic to use for the label casting demo.  Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Draken (Mar 6, 2008)

How about the IAP logo?  Since it is related to the IAP, I don't think Jeff would have any objections.  If not, let me know and I'll take some photos of my daughter.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 18, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 7, 2008)

Bump...Getting Closer!


----------



## Draken (Apr 7, 2008)

Sure is, I'll be sending out an email to everyone who is on the list so far, so we can start to zero in on a head count and what everyone plans on bringing.  Also sort out what demos and whatnot will be planned for the day as well as directions to my house.  Our neighborhood has a new entrance to the south, making it easier for folks headed up from that direction.  If you're interested in the picnic, but haven't sent me a PM yet, please do so I can add you to the list before the email goes out.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 7, 2008)

James,
I can't make the trip alone and Claudia may be in the midst of a work crunch at that time.  I'm hoping her crunch is later in the month though.  I'll let you know, as soon as possible.  I had a great time last year.  I may be on solid food by then, but I just don't know yet.  Heck, I might be able to handle two crawdads.  [)]
Rob


----------



## MDWine (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm using my GPS this year!!  On the other hand, it sure was nice to visit so much of the neighborhood...  (J/K)

Lookin' forward to it!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone wants to carpool out from the Bowie area, PM me and we'll try to get organized!


----------



## Draken (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope everything works out and you can make it Rob, after all, you started this tradition three years ago.  Although the name changed a bit when the hosting moved to VA.


----------



## low_48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Draken,
Drop me a private email with your address and I'll send out some blanks for a door prize.

Rich


----------



## Draken (Apr 9, 2008)

Rich,

Thank you very much for your generous offer.  I've PM'd you my address.  Every turner who comes to the picnic will get their name put into a hat for door prize donated by Rich! 

Hope to see a lot of new faces and old faces there!


----------



## Draken (Apr 9, 2008)

Email update ready to send out, waiting on email address for two members who posted in this thread saying they'd like to attend, but I don't have their email address.  I've PM'ed them, and once I have those addresses, the update will go out.

Cheers!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 9, 2008)

James, 

I have a small gouge, a nifty organization box that is great for bushings and some blanks that I will donate as more door prizes.


----------



## Draken (Apr 10, 2008)

Email update sent out.  If you didn't receive it, and have indicated you'd like to attend the picnic, please let me know!  Also, for anyone else who wants to attend, its not too late!  As my wife puts it, the more, the merrier. 

Cheers!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 10, 2008)

James, do you know if anyone from this area is planning to attend? It would mean an over night, but I think it would be worth it to get to meet some of NOVA gang.


----------



## Draken (Apr 10, 2008)

No one from Ohio yet, that I'm aware of.  We do have some coming up from Tennessee and possibly some from Delaware.  You can be a trail blazer and be the first to attend from Ohio.   Let me know if you need any local hotel info.  Send me a PM and I'll get the email update out to you.  For you, it would be roughly 500 miles each way, and about 8 1/4 hours according to Google Maps.


----------



## Draken (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's the latest on the picnic.  If anyone else wants to attend, please send me an email and I'll gladly add you to the list.

There are 21 confirmed attendees, and we will have demos/info sessions/hands on sessions on the following topics:
--Multi start tap and die thread cutting
--Finish turning dried bowl rough-out (roughed out at the picnic last year)
--Pressure Pot plumbing
--Mandrel-less turning (dead center turning)
--Fountain pen care and nib adjusting

It should be a fun filled afternoon!  Looking forward to reconnecting with folks from last year's picnic and meeting some new folks.

Cheers!


----------



## Draken (May 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo, 1000 posts!!! But I digress....

Two weeks to go, 24 fine folks signed up to attend.  Any body else interested in joining us?  Don't regret not going after you see the photos from the picnic, a great time will be had by all, and lots of great food too!  PM me if you want to attend.


----------



## Draken (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> 
> Draken,
> Drop me a private email with your address and I'll send out some blanks for a door prize.
> ...



I need to send out a huge Thank you to Rich (low_48) for the incredible selection of blanks he sent to be used as a door prize for the picnic.  He sent so many blanks, I was able to make 5 door prizes, which each one containing at least 20 blanks!  Rich, your generosity is amazing and truly appreciated!  His willingness to share with others is one of the reasons the IAP is a great group.  My three year old daughter had a great time helping me sort out the blanks and put them into piles for the 5 prizes.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 5, 2008)

just ordered the 20 pounds of short ribs from my butcher...


----------



## Draken (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good, can't wait.  Let me know what you need at my end in terms of warming/cooking/preparing the ribs so I can make sure everything is in place.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 10, 2008)

James,
I finally worked out the details with Claudia.  We will drive down on Saturday, to make it to the picnic.  Thanks so much for the invitation.  Now, what can we bring?  
Rob


----------



## mdburn_em (May 11, 2008)

Dang, this sounds like too much fun.  I may not make it this year, but you can pencil me in for next year.  The wife and I are going to move to Chesapeake later this year.


----------



## Draken (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> 
> James,
> I finally worked out the details with Claudia.  We will drive down on Saturday, to make it to the picnic.  Thanks so much for the invitation.  Now, what can we bring?
> Rob



Glad to hear that, looking forward to seeing both of you.  We had one cancellation so far, so how about some form of dessert, as that is what Michael had signed up for.

I'll be sending out the last update sometime today.

Cheers!


----------



## Draken (May 12, 2008)

Last update sent out.  Anyone else who wants to attend, please let me know ASAP.  Now, lets all hope for good weather!


----------



## MDWine (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to bow out guys/gals... I just cannot fit everything into one weekend.
I'll definitely miss being there, and seeing you all.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 16, 2008)

20 lbs of ribs just hit the slow cooker


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 17, 2008)

James - Once again we had a great time at the annual event.  It was great to see the old friends and make some new ones.  The food, conversation and door prizes were great.  Enjoy the new lathe - its a beauty.  Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## PenWorks (May 17, 2008)

Pictures [?] If there are no pictures, it didn't happen


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> Pictures [?] If there are no pictures, it didn't happen


You do know Lou was there - you want with shirt or without?


----------



## Draken (May 17, 2008)

I had a great time, and I want to thank everyone who attended, hope you had a good time as well.  Thanks to the fine folks who donated prizes for the door prize drawings, Low_48, Blind_Squirrel and Chuck Key and congratulations to all of the door prize winners.  Both Bruce and Ken took some photos so hopefully some will get posted up soon.  Thanks to everyone who gave a demo as well, I'm sure we all learned something. 

I also want to send out a special thank you to my wife Shelli who help was invaluable in the setting up and execution of the picnic.  She and Maureen took over the cooking duties this time so I could spend more time socializing in the shop. [8D]

We expect to host this event again next year, so be sure to keep your eyes out for the announcement early in 2009!

Cheers!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 18, 2008)

We had a blast!

Thanks to James and Shelli for hosting the event.  It was great to get together with everyone to share knowledge and swap stories.  The people and food could not be beat!  Looking forward to next year.


----------

